# Puppy chews kennel and repeatedly gets her jaw stuck



## Ezra_GSD (Nov 23, 2015)

Our 9 week old puppy sleeps in a kennel beside our bed at night. There is a couple of blankets in there and two chew toys.

She loves laying down and chewing at the kennel bars. She's got her jaw stuck four times now. She freaks out and let's out some terrible noise. She gets herself out of it before I get to her. Those few seconds of of extreme yelping she lets out of quite awful and it wakes us all up in a panic.

Here's the crate we have... She does not have a lot of space, just plenty enough to turn around in.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QA...dog+kennel&dpPl=1&dpID=51dSD0UDNoL&ref=plSrch

I don't want to buy another crate at this time. I prefer her to stay in here at night. 

Any tips on getting her to stop mouthing it?? She's got a great kong to chew so it's not like she doesn't have an alternative.

Thanks!!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Ezra_GSD said:


> I don't want to buy another crate at this time.


You're going to have to. A plastic crate will keep her contained without giving her the opportunity to chew on anything.

Also, I'd keep the toys out of the crate. She needs to learn to be quiet and calm there, not to associate the crate with playtime or chewing whenever she wants.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

There's even some GSD owners that manage to raise out puppies without crates.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm well, I'm all for rolling hard on a dog that won't settle in a crate! But in view of the fact that it is a puppy and stuff, I'll dial it down and won't recommend the Michal Ellis approach.

I have found this trainer to be pretty good:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB5SbNq0GiQ&list=PL39rA__veYgR4EvJoPQhwRlxZmW5H3IEm&index=4

She shows how to train the "Place Command" with puppies also so "I'm" impressed with her.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

yuriy said:


> You're going to have to. A plastic crate will keep her contained without giving her the opportunity to chew on anything.


I agree. Not a fan of wire crates, way to many hazards and they will not hold a dog that wants out. I would never put a puppy in one. Also vitally important with these crates in particular, no collars. Ever.
She isn't chewing to chew, she's chewing because she wants out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When the paw gets stuck between the pan and the crate wires you may reconsider as well. I am also no fan of wire crates as I have had too many injuries and none with plastic crates.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Buy another crate, way cheaper then the vet bill you will end up with for their face/jaw/broken teeth down the line if you can't break this bad habit.

I'd also WAY up the exercise, training and socialization during the day so when the pup hits the crate they crash.....

The 10 most important things to know about canine hip dysplasia - The Institute of Canine Biology

Have you been experimenting with kongs and all the frozen delights you can make that take a ton of time and entertain/distract? 

Dog Recipes That Work Great In KONG Toys! | Fun Times Guide to Dogs










http://www.rawfeedingrebels.com/super-treats-stuffed-kongs-hooves/










Stuffing raw bones works well too..


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

^ For a second I thought those red Kongs were bell peppers and was very interested in having them for dinner.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

:rofl:


yuriy said:


> ^ For a second I thought those red Kongs were bell peppers and was very interested in having them for dinner.


:rofl:


----------



## Ezra_GSD (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the replies! She's not actually trying to get out of the crate and she's not excited etc when she goes in. She's very calm and relaxed while she lays down and chews on the crate.
She does get a lot of exercise, play, and socialization.


----------



## Ezra_GSD (Nov 23, 2015)

And thank you for the links!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Those wire crates can be dangerous. My breeder told me a story of how a dog (her puppy, but was with it's owner) tried to get out and the side collapsed down. It caught the dogs neck between the gap and the dog dies. After hearing that I bought a plastic crate.


----------

